
Show HN: Mixily is a privacy-conscious alternative to Facebook events - bdr
https://www.mixily.com/?
======
bostonpartee
I think it would be better to have the mobile number as another way of logging
in the website.

People generally have the mobile numbers handy, as compared to email ids,
which we generally don't have, for acquaintances, or friends.

Plus, it would be easier to invite, share, etc. Good for adoption, I think.

------
rbrown
Very cool! Thanks for making this - every week I hear someone mention that
they want to stop using Facebook or Google products. (Too invasive.) How do
you see this being different than Eventbrite?

~~~
bdr
Thanks! That's exactly our motivation.

Eventbrite is good for ticketed corporate events. We're building a great
product for consumers—events like book clubs and dinner parties.

